# Udruga RODA > Komentari na tekstove s portala >  da li je moguca trudnoca bez simptoma

## miremediha

Zdravo zovem se Mediha imam 26 godina i zanima me da li je moguce da sam trudna bez i jednog simptoma u poslednje vrijeme cesce idem u wc a ostalo je sve normalno a nisam jos radila test cekam da vidim hoculi dobit menses

----------


## MAMI 2

Naravno da je moguće. Kasni li ti menga?

----------


## zutaminuta

Moguća.

----------


## LEIRmam

Naravno da je moguće, bez apsolutno ikakvog simptoma, dok ne naraste trbuščić :Trep trep:

----------


## tajno_moja

Pozz...Imam jedno pitanjce za vas...Jako me zanima i neznam sta da radim...Imala sam odnose 4 dana prije menstruacije i nismo koristili zastitu...Zanima me dali mogu ostati trudna zbog samo toga jednog puta? Jucer sam trebala dobiti i jos nista...

----------


## Mrs

Ovako imam pitanje za vas, kasni mi 8 dana, jucer sam imala mali izljev krvi tek toliko mislila sam da je menga stigla ali nije to to, sa partnerom imam nezasticen odnos, zanima me dali je moguce da je rijec o trudnoci ili je nesto drugo? Hvala vam

----------


## spajalica

kristalna kugla mi ne radi preko ljeta. provjerit mozes ili kucnim testom za trudnocu ili vadjenjem krvi i odredjivanjem razine beta HCG-a

----------


## Lisice 1996

Poz svima nova sam ovde  :Smile:

----------

